# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Google home interacting with home automation

## METRIX

Has anyone else tried to set up a Google home to automate various devices ? 
I had a number of WEMO insight devices already and recently got a Google home Mini to try it out, just found out WEMO now supports Google home automation.
Updated the firmware of the WEMO'S and got them talking without a problem, so now I can tell the Mini to turn lights on of off either individually, by room, or entire house and it works fine. 
Problem is when you set up a new room on the Home automation app it makes 5 or more instances of the room all with the same name and assigns the devices to random rooms with the same name, this is then a pain to move the devices all to the one room as they all have the same name and you don;t know which room the device is in and which one it needs to go to, when you finally work it out then you need to delete the other rooms from the list, has anyone else had experience with any of these systems.

----------


## Armers

Anything come up in google on this?  
I would love to play with all these new home automation toys but i am still deeply rooted in my original system. The only thing i can think of is check out some of the HT forums. ie AVSForums... there is a huge automation subsection there.  
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

No couldn't find any forums with this problem, just looks like a bug in the Home software,

----------


## Armers

bugger  :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

There's several youtubes on the subject and they all seem to suggest you need IFTTT to work between Home and Wemo. One vid mentions that Wemo hasn't fully opened it's API to Google (or vice versa?), but not sure if that's old news now...

----------


## METRIX

Thats old news both devices working fine
only complaint the google device activates with hey google or ok google
when you watch any YouTube and they say the two words your device wakes up and tries to activate what they havecssud 
need to be able to put in your own activation word, this is acommob request by users

----------


## r3nov8or

I heard they added "hey" due to customer demand, as it's one syllable less than "ok"  :Smilie:  Our time is ever so precious...

----------


## phild01

Been wondering what this thing is, just saw it on TV.  So is it something you need to talk too, sort of like those crap telco automated answering systems?

----------


## METRIX

> Been wondering what this thing is, just saw it on TV.  So is it something you need to talk too, sort of like those crap telco automated answering systems?

  
Yes it is one of those thing you talk to  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
Just added some Osram Lightify LED bulbs I had stashed away in a draw, these also now support Google Home. 
They are great, you can say turn on living light red, and the globes will turn on and go Red, can choose any colour available, very funky 
colours below you can choose

----------


## phild01

> Yes it is one of those thing you talk to

  Then for me, that can go the way of square things.  :No:

----------


## METRIX

> Then for me, that can go the way of square things.

  Well they are actually round so you would like them  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   
I would prefer if they came in squre

----------


## METRIX

Here is an update for the LED bulbs I purchased 
Originally I had OSRAM Lightify RGB Bulbs, I had 6 of them and within 4-5 months every bulb has blown up.
I was unable to find out what blew as they were sealed so tight with glue you could not get inside the bulb without destroying it, I suspect there was a thermal fuse or similar that was faulty, or simply a faulty design of the product. 
I would NOT recommend anyone to buy this system as it has all been returned. 
It was a shame as these were very bright on white and all colour, the thing I didn't like was they had to go through a separate Lightify gateway, this didn't interface very well through Google Home Automation, if you wanted to
 change settings on any one bulb you had to delete all the bulbs and re register them which was stupid as you had to then reprogram them to be in certain rooms, rename each one, it was very badly written software.  
So I purchased the Sonoff B1 bulbs as I have other Sonoff stuff and it works great, these were advertised as 600lm output, which is fine, got them to talk to google easily enough, the app was fine and the brightness of the white was decent, but the brightness of the colour was about 1/10 of the white and was basically useless. 
The app had a brightness adjustment when you chose white, but as soon as you chose a colour the brightness adjustment disappeared off the app, and you were stuck with one brightness which was about 50 lumens, it was hardly visible even at night, still in the process of returning these after many many too and fro conversations with the seller trying to explain and fix the problem, unfortunately there is no fix. 
i would NOT recommend these bulbs. 
Now I have purchased XIAOMI YEELIGHT YLDP06YL, just got a test one today, it setup faultlessly under google home automation, the app is really good on Android, the bulb is extremely quick at changing colour, the quickest of any I have tested, basically instant, and the brightness of the bulb is really good 800Lm, the brightness of the colours are just as bright as the white, the app even has a total running time the bulb has been on for plus a heap of other useful info such as WiFi strength, IP address 
I have other Xiaomi gear and it's really good, so hopefully these bulbs will last. 
I have also installed some Magic Home RGB flexible strip controllers, the controller is tiny, about 40mm x 20mm x 5mm, had some trouble initially setting them up but worked out the backwards way of getting it setup, these work great for controlling the RGB strip lighting

----------


## JB1

I haven't bought many different XIAOMI products, but I have about 8 of their USB power banks, cables and other accessories. All their products seem to be very well made.  
At first they ripped off Apple on their design (and still do somewhat) but their products themselves are very good.. so good that other Chinese manufacturers are selling fake XIAOMI products!  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Agree, I also have genuine power banks, the quality of the products are great. 
I have seen a lot of fakes, it shows you the ruthlessness of Chinese manufacturing, they not only rip off western designs but also local well thought out products from Chinese companies,  :Smilie:  
I finally sent back the sonoff product for refund, after many attempts by the seller trying to convince me it would be a big hassle and cost a lot to send them back, and offering me a small refund to keep them. 
Big hassle just went to the post office and sent them back, I did not want to keep them as they were useless. 
It took over 4 weeks to get the address of the seller.

----------


## Jon

slightly off topic but in the same general area, I have bought a couple of these wifi controlled power sockets and they seem to work nicely with google home and at $19.95 they are not too expensive. https://www.bunnings.com.au/brillian...arger_p0091644 
They have now got me thinking about replacing the light switch in the kitchen with something like this https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WIFI-Sma...frcectupt=true
We could walk in the front door and say "lights on" and the hall and kitchen lights would come on. It is currently a walk down the hall in the dark at night. I have already checked and the neutral is extended down to behind the switch plate.
And if we were in the kitchen we could turn the lights on and off manually by the press buttons.  Might be a New Year project.

----------


## METRIX

> slightly off topic but in the same general area, I have bought a couple of these wifi controlled power sockets and they seem to work nicely with google home and at $19.95 they are not too expensive. https://www.bunnings.com.au/brillian...arger_p0091644 
> They have now got me thinking about replacing the light switch in the kitchen with something like this https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WIFI-Sma...frcectupt=true
> We could walk in the front door and say "lights on" and the hall and kitchen lights would come on. It is currently a walk down the hall in the dark at night. I have already checked and the neutral is extended down to behind the switch plate.
> And if we were in the kitchen we could turn the lights on and off manually by the press buttons.  Might be a New Year project.

  The brilliant one seem like the Belkin WEMO system but at half the price, these work really well, have a few of them hooked up to the Google Home, they turn on then off after set time, using one for the Christmas tree, just say turn tree on, boom it comes on then turns off after 3 hours. 
Be careful with those wall switches those ones are not RCM certified for our market, there are some on there which have the certification but cot more.  
I also put a RGBW strip under the study desk

----------


## Pock71

HI Metrix, 
Can I ask about your strip lighting? 
A bit of background, we are just starting a complete reno of our early eighties house, We may need to put a small bulkhead in our living/dinning room, so I was thinking of putting in some strip lighting. I would love to put in lighting that I can change from white for normal use to colour (for party time  :Biggrin:  ). I am looking at putting in some home automation during the reno, so it would even better if I could control it via wifi (or similar). 
I understand you had some earlier issues, are you happy with your strip lighting now? Where did you source them from? Ebay? would you still have the link? 
Thanks in advance for any assistance. 
Cheers

----------


## commodorenut

I have had none of the issues Metrix had, but I think it's because he was more of an "early adopter" and over time the app developers finally got it right.
I've had a handful of Sonoff devices for a while now, and got a Google Home Hub for Christmas.  
I've now linked all of the various Sonoff devices, plus the washing machine, garage remotes, garage door status indicators and the PIR on the verandah.  
Had no issues at all with them - everything worked perfect first time.
Google imported all the setup from the eWeLink app that Sonoff devices use, so all my setup stayed the same, but can now be voice activated.

----------


## METRIX

> I have had none of the issues Metrix had, but I think it's because he was more of an "early adopter" and over time the app developers finally got it right.
> I've had a handful of Sonoff devices for a while now, and got a Google Home Hub for Christmas.  
> I've now linked all of the various Sonoff devices, plus the washing machine, garage remotes, garage door status indicators and the PIR on the verandah.  
> Had no issues at all with them - everything worked perfect first time.
> Google imported all the setup from the eWeLink app that Sonoff devices use, so all my setup stayed the same, but can now be voice activated.

  
Yep, that was over a year ago I posted the original, and everything is working fine, I don't particularly like the new Google Home interface, was looking at getting the Home Hub, is it worth it ? 
Also you say you have linked garage door status & remotes and washing machine please explain.

----------


## commodorenut

I don't know what the old home interfacewas like, so I can't comment on that aspect, but the current arrangement is quite easy to use, if not a bit plain (ie the Google Home app on the phone & ipad). 
For the garage doors, I had to fit a Sonoff RF bridge (about $20).  https://www.itead.cc/wiki/Sonoff_RF_Bridge_433 
Once it was paired with the eWeLink app, I then taught it my remote buttons (very easy to do) and tested it from the app on the phone.  Once I was happy that it eas reliable, I linked it across to Google Home, and put it in the room "Garage" to get it to work.  So now I can say "hey google, open garage remote button 1" and it triggers the signal to the Sonoff bridge, which replicates the RF output from the remote, opening the door.  I'm still working on how to shorten that command down and have it work reliably. 
For the status, I fitted an RF (433mhz) magnetic alarm (reed switch) similar to the sensors in this: https://www.itead.cc/sonoff-rf-bridge-433.html
When the doors are closed, the sensors are off.  When opened, they trigger - transmitting 433mhz to the bridge, which then alerts the eWeLink app on my phone.  I haven't linked this across to Google yet, as it didn't want to work first go, and I was too tired to bother continuing with it.  I hard-wired the sensors to a 12V plug-pack from an old modem/router, as they chew batteries at a rapid rate when the alarm is triggered.  They may be OK for a window or do that's never opened, but I reckon it's a mere hour or 2 of the door being open (and therefore continuously transmitting) & the battery is drained. 
The washing machine has LG SmartThinq in it: https://www.lg.com/us/discover/smartthinq/laundry.jsp (that's the US site, but it explains it).
As far as exploring the functions, all I have done is used the remote start (you have to pre-load everything and "arm" the machine first - otherwise it goes to sleep and turns off its Wi-Fi.  Once armed, you can trigger a wash to start from the app - eg my wife can decide she wants to go to the shops after work before heading home, so she can start it a bit later, timing it to finish just after she gets home.  The main function is that it sends an alert to the phone when the cycle is complete, or it detects an error (like an imbalance, or the water has been turned off) - so you can attend to it ASAP.  This is great for us, as out laundry is quite some distance from the living areas, and we can't hear the machine running. 
Google Home has a direct link to Smart-Thinq in it's native list, so it's only a matter of linking the accounts.  All I've seen it do so far is alert that the load is finished - like it does on the phone, but eventually I'd like it to run a routine such as "broadcast washing's ready" and "turn on laundry light" - so even the Google Mini speaker in the bedroom can alert us. 
I've also got a Sonoff humidity sensor I run on the old (non condensing) dryer, to trigger a notification that the load is dry enough.  I know more modern dryers have this built in, but they don't let you monitor it in real time from your phone.  At the moment I only have a threshold set in the eWeLink app so it alerts me when the humidity falls below this, but my longer-term plan was to have a solid-state relay triggered by the Sonoff to cut power to the dryer at that point.  I will be investigating if I can have the Google hub alert me that the dryer is ready. 
One other project I have lined up is the watering system.  Once again, the Sonoff device is ideal here - I have one of the little "Sonoff basic" in a waterproof enclosure, wired to the 24V AC plug-pack, which is then wired to the solenoid on the tap.  At present I have it running on a schedule to go for 10 minutes each morning at 5am, but I'd like to come up with a routine in Google that is along the lines of "when the temperature exceeds 35 degrees, run the watering system for 10 minutes."  Not sure if I can make it happen, but I'll try.  If not I'll use another Sonoff temperature sensor/trigger and make it happen that way.

----------


## METRIX

The garage door looks interesting, but my remote is a rolling code type which is not supported  :Frown:

----------


## commodorenut

Do you have a manual button in the house or garage that triggers the door?  Most openers have some sort of terminals on them for a manual button that's a basic momentary switch (SPST) - although my B&D ones that are about 12 years old also have residual current in the 2 switch wires that run an LED inside the button to illuminate it, but this isn't affected when you run a standard SPST momentary switch across them (as I have done so with a hidden key-switch for backup when the neighbour's RF doorbell plays up and disables my keyfob remotes}. 
If you can access these terminals, or the wall switch, and it's a simple SPST momentary action, then this will work for you: https://www.itead.cc/inching-self-lo...ss-switch.html 
All you need is a 5-12V DC supply (eg an old USB charger is ideal) and set it up in the app as a momentary relay.
Then wire the relay input & output across the manual switch terminals, and when triggered by the eWeLink app (which can be triggered by Google Home) it will trigger the relay and effectively press the garage button.

----------


## phild01

Just don't figure why life revolves around things that need "Hey google".  And can't that be changed to something that doesn't promote the product name!

----------


## METRIX

Google AI Duplex is the next thing.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VN56jQMWM  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RHG5DFAjp8

----------


## DavoSyd

> Just don't figure why life revolves around things that need "Hey google".  And can't that be changed to something that doesn't promote the product name!

  There are many other options...  
E.g I use Blynk for my stuff ...

----------


## commodorenut

So far all the devices I have installed are "plug in" or approved products - like the washing machine & Logitech Harmony.
The non-approved Sonoff devices - like the basic switch, is in a weatherproof box, with a 3-pin plug (via a gland) so it's a plug-in proposition.
The garage door stuff is all low voltage, and legal.
I'm very cautious not to have anything hard wired, like light switches & stuff, if they aren't an approved product, 
But now I've seen these fan controllers: https://www.itead.cc/sonoff-ifan02-w...ith-light.html 
It's testing my resolve....but I won't give in.  Eventually something similar will be approved.   
This Sonoff fan controller would be great for the family room ceiling fan, where the remote always goes missing, or even our bedroom, where the remote could be on the main drawers, my wife's bedside table, or even the ensuite vanity - a time consuming search I end up doing at least once a week so I can turn the thing off before going to work......  As we have 6 ceiling fans, it would be so much easier to say "OK Google, turn all fans off" just as I can do now with the various lights I have plugged in and running.   
It's so much more convenient when one command can turn them all off, and I don't care if I have to say the G-word.

----------


## DavoSyd

Can't you just add 3pin plugs to the fans?

----------


## commodorenut

Well technically yes I could have a surface-mount 3-pin socket installed in the attic space above each fan, and I did think about this.   
Bit of a back-story on how I arrived at my conclusion:
Initially we fitted 3 remote fans, and the others were normal controls.  Over time we converted them to remotes, but the remote fans sometimes stay on.  Pressing the buttons doesn't fix it, and they need to be reset with a power-cycle, 
So I had my sparky mate come out & fit isolation switches to the 3 older remote ones - he did these well, by replacing an existing powerpoint with a new one that had an additional switch.
He also swapped out the old controller plates for a single gang switch to serve 2 purposes - plug a hole, and as isolation switches for the newer ones. 
So if I got my mate back out to swap the J-box above each fan for a 3-pin socket, it could technically be a legal installation as far as having the socket in the attic, and a switch where the home-owner can cut power to it. 
However, he did suggest that the "plug in" rules were aimed at consumer items, plugged into interior power points, and there were laws about inaccessible power points not really being in the same category.
Hence it's a grey area I'd rather avoid and potential headaches on.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Just don't figure why life revolves around things that need "Hey google".  And can't that be changed to something that doesn't promote the product name!

  Cortana can be changed. Just don't see many (or any?) using microsoft voice assistant  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Question to all of you...
Do you have any devices that can simulate an momentary button press (not latching like a switch)?

----------


## DavoSyd

Sure, you can build one with 10 bucks worth of parts and the Blynk app.

----------


## commodorenut

> Question to all of you...
> Do you have any devices that can simulate an momentary button press (not latching like a switch)?

  The 5V Sonoff relay module can still switch 240V (with minor mods as noted in the instructions) and can be set to either latch or be momentary (although reading into it, momentary seems to be a 1 second pulse, which is significantly longer than the 50-200 milliseconds most momentary pulses last).  However, 1 second is not unlike a long, slow press of a button, so it shouldn't be an issue for most applications. 
I mentioned this above as a possible solution for Metrix's rolling code garage remotes. 
Here's a couple of links to the device.   https://www.itead.cc/inching-self-lo...ss-switch.html https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-5V-12...-/302132637742

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've made my own of the above that's driven by an ESP8266 (or any thing giving a high logic level). But I'm having trouble finding a client that can signal a momentary button press. If you guys know of something that can do this, please let me know. 
My board is  to control a Vulcan wall furnace and is all working except this damn momentary switching.

----------


## commodorenut

There's a number of ways to skin this cat. 
How do you want to control it?  Using the automation system as the thermostat?  Or is it only to control things like fan speed up & down via voice or app? 
Reason I ask, is there is a real cheap & easy RF keyfob remote option that's pretty reliable, and I've been using them for several years now to retro-fit to electric front gates on the acreages up the road that various friends live on to replace aging 27mhz systems that seem to die every time we have an electrical system, or get triggered by the local kid with a radio-control car.  I've also retro-fitted a handful of very old electric garage door openers that either had no replacement remote available, or simply never had one.   
It's a simple 433mhz transmitter & receive combo you can buy from ebay in 1, 2, or 4 outputs - with a remote to match.  Output is via SPDT relays (rated to 240V AC on some models, but I've only ever used the low voltage versions - 12 or 24V) - so you can set them up to suit what you want - either completing a circuit, or breaking it, or running a voltage signal.  All of them can be set for momentary (replicating pressing the gate button in the house) or latching.  And momentary on some of them is as long as you hold the button down on the transmitter (this was extremely handy on one gate that needed a long press - it was supposedly "kid proof" in the 70s by not working unless it detected a signal from the momentary SPST button that lasted for several seconds - in theory to prevent accidental bumping of the button, and gates or garage doors being inadvertently left open.   You can use the RF remote as your remote, and leave it at that.   
Or...
These boxes can also be triggered by the Sonoff 433mhz bridge if you teach it the remotes, so you can then integrate it into an automation app (and add voice control).   
I've just completed a 3rd one of these installs on a pair of garage doors, although this most recent one I didn't bother with the bridge - I used a Sonoff 4-channel WIFI relay board, and only used 2 channels - that are set for momentary.
Like this one:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/332842043666 
It's low voltage DC, but if you're wanting to trigger 240V, then this is also ideal:  https://www.itead.cc/smart-home/sonoff-4ch-pro.html 
Note that they call momentary action by the name "inching" mode.

----------


## DavoSyd

> I've made my own of the above that's driven by an ESP8266 (or any thing giving a high logic level). But I'm having trouble finding a client that can signal a momentary button press. If you guys know of something that can do this, please let me know. 
> My board is  to control a Vulcan wall furnace and is all working except this damn momentary switching.

  Blynk does it.   

> BLYNK_WRITE(V22) _// manual SUBFLOOR fan on/off button_
> {
>   fanManualButton = param.asInt();
>   {
>       if (fanManualButton == 1)
>       {
>         digitalWrite(fan_pin, HIGH);
>         delay(50); _//on time in milliseconds_
>         digitalWrite(fan_pin, LOW);
> ...

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks Davo, I look into that further.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> How do you want to control it?  Using the automation system as the thermostat?  Or is it only to control things like fan speed up & down via voice or app?

  The plan is to use an app (like Blynk or whatever) to control the 4 relays to "press" the buttons: On/Off, up, down, mode on the wall furnace via the internet. Later I'd like to thermostatically control it via this method.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Got it working. Thanks davosyd for the heads up on Blynk. It's a lot easier to use that any of the other mqtt stuff I was trying.

----------


## METRIX

> Do you have a manual button in the house or garage that triggers the door?  Most openers have some sort of terminals on them for a manual button that's a basic momentary switch (SPST) - although my B&D ones that are about 12 years old also have residual current in the 2 switch wires that run an LED inside the button to illuminate it, but this isn't affected when you run a standard SPST momentary switch across them (as I have done so with a hidden key-switch for backup when the neighbour's RF doorbell plays up and disables my keyfob remotes}. 
> If you can access these terminals, or the wall switch, and it's a simple SPST momentary action, then this will work for you: https://www.itead.cc/inching-self-lo...ss-switch.html 
> All you need is a 5-12V DC supply (eg an old USB charger is ideal) and set it up in the app as a momentary relay.
> Then wire the relay input & output across the manual switch terminals, and when triggered by the eWeLink app (which can be triggered by Google Home) it will trigger the relay and effectively press the garage button.

  Thanks for the info, only issue I can see is it might be better to program it to react to something generic like "cycle door" as you could not make it react to "open garage door", or "close garage door", as it won't know if the door is open or closed. 
Although I guess it doesn't really matter if you said open door or close door, it would just cycle the door, maybe would be best to have an additional warning notification if the door was asked to close, then reversed because of an obstruction. 
I think I will give it a try as many times I find myself outside without my keys but I have my phone and need to open the garage, so have to take dirty boots off, go inside find keys with the remote, back outside put dirty boots on, this way I could open the door via app, or Google Assistant. 
UPDATE
Just checked the installation manual, and the control board has an option for a single or three button wall switch, soooooo, as these modules are only one channel you could have two modules one for open and one for close and program them to only react to one command (this may not be possible as the Alexa example shows the module reacting to turn on and turn off commands in latching mode)  
If you could have a single command this way the door would react correctly to either open or close, and if the door was closed and you said close, the door in theory should stay closed, I will try the connector tomorrow if I get a spare 5 min. 
If Sonoff had a 2 channel version this would solve the issue.

----------


## Jon

In regards to voice commands on garage doors, what will stop a person with ill intent doing the same, or do you have voice match turned on?
I have not played with the voice match feature.

----------


## commodorenut

With regards to your openers Metrix,  
Diagram 1 : Same button to do up/down (this is how mine are).
The simple low-voltage sonoff single-channel relay can do this.  If you have multiple doors you can use multiple single-channel ones, or a 4-channel unit, using 1 relay (set to momentary) for each door (spare relays can remain as latching and work lights or other things if you want) 
This is the simplest method, as 1 button = 1 door, and you simply cycle it with each press, like your remote control would do now.  With voice commands, you are correct - it would simply be "activate garage door 1" and it will move to the opposite position - the unit won't know if it's opened or closed unless you have a sensor to provide feedback to it. 
This is the simplest install & does everything you need from your phone.  
Diagram 2 : multiple buttons/inputs.
This 4-way relay would be ideal for 2 doors: https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesa...ff-4ch-5v.html 
Example:
Relay 1: Door 1 up.
Relay 2: Door 1 down.
Relay 3: Door 2 up.
Relay 4: Door 2 down. 
On the phone interface, you have 4 "buttons" on the screen that you can label as Door 1 up, Door 1 down etc, and you can choose the command to use when you want. 
The only advantage with this over the single button terminals, is you could have a timer command for "night time close" that presses the down buttons at 8pm each night - regardless if the door is up or down, and it will ensure your  doors are closed every night.  To achieve this same result on your door motors with the single button input would require a feedback sensor, to only activate the "night time close" if the door is open.    
If you want to get out the soldering iron and start flashing things, then you can modify devices to achieve this feedback internally, based on relay position (or input from an external sensor, but "wi-fi" connected via the same device).  Or you can go the way I did (not having to modify units or flash firmware) and set up sensors on another channel (ie RF reed switches via the sonoff bridge) and write a simple routine of "if door 1 position sensor shows it is open at 8pm, activate door 1 button" and it will close it at 8pm each night if left open.

----------


## commodorenut

> In regards to voice commands on garage doors, what will stop a person with ill intent doing the same, or do you have voice match turned on?
> I have not played with the voice match feature.

  If they are within hearing range of the hub/speaker, then it's certainly a likely possibility.  I have voice match on for me & my wife, so if I say "how long to work" it gives me my result (I've had this on my phone for several years now), and if she asks the same question, it gives the results to her work.  This is what I think voice matching is more about - so if I ask Google to "play some good music" it pulls my preferences.  It is rather spooky though - it didn't hear one of the commands correctly, and started playing some really crap music off youtube.  I then said "Ok google, play some good music" and it jumped to a song on youtube that was a favourite of mine as a teenager.  Now this song isn't in any of my playlists, nor is it even in all my music files on the NAS server or any other device in the house - it chose based on my previous listening history, playlists, and youtube history, and came up with a great match. 
Likewise my wife has nearly 100 songs from 1 particular artist on her playlist, and a smattering of others.  When she says "play some good music" it generally goes for songs from that artist on youtube, or similar artists - often times picking songs not on her playlist or history.  Whoever wrote those algorithms seemed to get it pretty right. 
But I digress.... 
Back to the topic - the other night my nephew was playing around with it - and voice commands from him still worked - so I don't think voice match would stop others, I think it's only for the preferences & other personal data so Google knows what result to give.  He could turn various lights on & off, and if the front door was open, so the hub could hear them, a stranger could probably achieve the same. 
You could call them different names though - such as "OK google, open Aladdin's Cave" so anyone saying "open garage" will get a "I don't know how to do that" answer.

----------


## Jon

Yes, I think Metrix's original thought of opening the door via his phone rather than voice commands is safer.
On a side note, I picked up my son's Samsung phone with face recognition last night and it unlocked. And on top of the 40 year age difference we do not look alike.
Consumer grade voice and face recognition might have a way to go before they are truly safe

----------


## METRIX

> In regards to voice commands on garage doors, what will stop a person with ill intent doing the same, or do you have voice match turned on?
> I have not played with the voice match feature.

  Well, this is the issue, your phone has voice match, so you can't unlock the phone or activate the google assistant unless it's you, the google home devices don't have to use voice match, they can store up to 6 users but this is only used for preferences, the device will still react to anyone saying the keywords. 
In reality, the devices are inside your house, and you would have to be able to activate the device first, then second you would have to know whatever the keywords you have setup for the door would be. 
Keyword can be whatever you want as you name the device, so it could be hey google, open the sarsaparilla chocolate box, so the combination of the two would pretty much keep the door secure. 
And if you had some unknown outside your house window yelling out hey google loud enough to get to the device would probably attract the attention of the neighbours. (the mic's are sensitive but I doubt it would work)

----------

